# My garage and products



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Recently moved and found the house that met my criteria --big garage/driveway!

Tucked away in its home. Nice big double car garage with a room and loo on top. Future plans to turn the upstairs into my mannex/man cave.
dirty:

























inside










the products (not pictured: pressure washer, and my nice big trolley bucket)



















Car all cleaned up and the guard dog/assistant.










next week its time to dust off the porter cable.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats a vey nice garage and collection indeed, whered you get the spray bottles from?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:argie::argie::argie:

pics of upstairs??


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

srmtor said:


> Thats a vey nice garage and collection indeed, whered you get the spray bottles from?


To be honest, I dont remember, I think amazon. They're just chemical sprayers and for a couple of them I bought foaming spray heads.


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> pics of upstairs??


Currently its a mess and used for storage. But that will change soon!


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

very nice 

wish i had space like that 

1 question were do you get the detailing world banners ????


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

ok then thanks, ill have a look around


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

northva said:


> 1 question were do you get the detailing world banners ????


There was a group buy for them going on here a couple years ago.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks really nice!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

thats amazing


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thats a really good garage! very jealous, specially to have the space upstairs! wish it was miiiiiiiiine!! lol


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very tidy


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

very smart, should paint the wall white with a smart border!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dream home surely?! :thumb:

Very very nice. Any more pictures of the car.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome garage.

Having a garage like this really does enhance car ownership.
A garage like this makes a car feel more like a personal possession.

No longer does a car just feel like a car.
You develop more of a bond with the car.

Well done.

:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG, i think i could actually live there!! jealous :argie:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice mate, I would love something like that. Amazing!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Health to enjoy. Very nice space indeed would make working round the car a real pleasure.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cracking garage with man cave included! 

Superb!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Sweet set up you have there :thumb:

Is the floor coated in anything or is it still concrete? Can't quite see from the pics. :wave:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats superb :thumb:, I am very jealous indeed to have not only the garage area but the soon to be ultimate mancave as well...

I think you need an open day for the rest of us :lol:


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

eventually my "bar" will migrate to the man-cave, but first I gotta sort out what Im going to do with all the junk occupying the cave.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That is a really sweet garage.


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Added a few more products









Got a free electric space heater today...now can detail in the warmth.


----------



## Dr. Crane (May 11, 2010)

wow, looks like a detailing paradise :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Is the picture you included a room in the house just now? 

Drinkstuff.co.uk has some cool mancave things.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool, if that was mine I would leave the wife and kids in the house and sleep in my man cave, just go in for food and nookie.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Loving the term, 'mannex':lol:


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Is the picture you included a room in the house just now?
> 
> Drinkstuff.co.uk has some cool mancave things.


Yeah, I plan to migrate all that into my mancave eventually. Thanks for the link:thumb:


----------

